# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میشه با مدرک پیش ریاضی کنکور تجربی داد؟+چند تا سوال دیگه راجب رشته های تجربی

## behnam_2

سلام ایا میشه با مدرک پیش دانشگاهی کنکور تجربی داد؟ نیازی نیست دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟
2-از رشته های تجربی کدومشون خوبن پزشکی یا دندون و دارو یا پرستاری؟ یا رشته دیگه ای؟
3- شنیدم قبولی در این 3 رشته سخته یعنی باید رتبه زیر 1000 بیاریم درسته؟اگه اینجوری باشه که خیلی قبولی درش سخت میشه  :Yahoo (21):  اخه چجوری زیر 1000 بیارم  :Yahoo (4):  البته پرستاریو تو کانون دیدم تا بیست و چند هزار قبول شده بودن   باز اون بهتر بود
4- یه سوال دیگه اینکه الان که کتابا تغییر کرده ما باید کتاب های جدید رو بخونیم؟؟؟

----------


## behnam_2

> بله میشه ، به کنکور تجربی خوش اومدین 
> سوال دوم و سومت که اصلا نابودم کرد


یعنی چی نابودم کرد؟  :Yahoo (4):  بره چی؟

----------


## behnam_2

کسی جواب نمیده؟؟؟

----------


## behnam_2

اپ

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام ایا میشه با مدرک پیش دانشگاهی کنکور تجربی داد؟ نیازی نیست دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟
> 2-از رشته های تجربی کدومشون خوبن پزشکی یا دندون و دارو یا پرستاری؟ یا رشته دیگه ای؟
> 3- شنیدم قبولی در این 3 رشته سخته یعنی باید رتبه زیر 1000 بیاریم درسته؟اگه اینجوری باشه که خیلی قبولی درش سخت میشه  اخه چجوری زیر 1000 بیارم  البته پرستاریو تو کانون دیدم تا بیست و چند هزار قبول شده بودن   باز اون بهتر بود
> 4- یه سوال دیگه اینکه الان که کتابا تغییر کرده ما باید کتاب های جدید رو بخونیم؟؟؟


سوال اول خیر با همون پیش ریاضی میشه...
سوال دوم.. به نظرت خودت کدوم رشته بین اینا بهتره؟؟  :Yahoo (21):  خب معلومه چی الان تاپه چی نیست... حتما رو رشته های توان بخشی هم خوب فک کن اوضاع کارشون از پیراها بهتره. 
سوال سوم  کدوم منطقه؟؟ ولی زیر 1000 بیاری میشه... در ضمن اگ برای این میخوای بخونی ک فقط زیر هزار بشی هیچی نمیشی... باید براش خیلی تلاش کنی در 400 500 بخونی. ن پس قبولی درشون راحته  :Yahoo (21):  
4-برای کنکور 98 اگ منظورته هنوز کسی دقیق نمیدونه.

----------


## behnam_2

> سوال اول خیر با همون پیش ریاضی میشه...
> سوال دوم.. به نظرت خودت کدوم رشته بین اینا بهتره؟؟  خب معلومه چی الان تاپه چی نیست... حتما رو رشته های توان بخشی هم خوب فک کن اوضاع کارشون از پیراها بهتره. 
> سوال سوم  کدوم منطقه؟؟ ولی زیر 1000 بیاری میشه... در ضمن اگ برای این میخوای بخونی ک فقط زیر هزار بشی هیچی نمیشی... باید براش خیلی تلاش کنی در 400 500 بخونی. ن پس قبولی درشون راحته  
> 4-برای کنکور 98 اگ منظورته هنوز کسی دقیق نمیدونه.


سلام راستش من اطلاعاتم راجع به تجربی و رشته هاش زیاد نیست رشته های توان بخشی چه رشته های میشه پیراپزشکی چی میشه؟
ضمنا منظورم 1000 کشوری بود من منطقه 1 هستم . یعنی میگی زیر 400 منطقه باید بیارم؟ واویلا پس چقدر سخته!!!
اخه برادرم سال سوم انسانی هستش میگه کتابا رو تغییر دادن گفتم شاید کتابای تجربی هم تغییر کرده باشن

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام راستش من اطلاعاتم راجع به تجربی و رشته هاش زیاد نیست رشته های توان بخشی چه رشته های میشه پیراپزشکی چی میشه؟
> ضمنا منظورم 1000 کشوری بود من منطقه 1 هستم . یعنی میگی زیر 400 منطقه باید بیارم؟ واویلا پس چقدر سخته!!!
> اخه برادرم سال سوم انسانی هستش میگه کتابا رو تغییر دادن گفتم شاید کتابای تجربی هم تغییر کرده باشن


توان بخشی : فیزیوتراپی بینایی سنجی شنوایی سنجی کار درمانی گفتار درمانی اعضای مصنوعی
پیراپزشکی : پرستاری اتاق عمل علوم آزمایشگاهی هوشبری  رادیولوژی رادیوتراپی 

خب منطقه ۱  زیر ۸۰۰ بشی تقریبا با خیال راحت میتونی یکی از سه تای تاپو بیاری حتی دارو بهشتی اگ زیرگروه دوت خوب باشه. ولی باید هدفتو بالاتر بزاری. کار نشد نداره. 
اگ برای کنکور ۹۷ هستی و مبخوای برای امسال بخونی همین کتابای چن سال اخیره دگ اما ۹۸و کسی دقیق نمیدونه.

----------


## behnam_2

> توان بخشی : فیزیوتراپی بینایی سنجی شنوایی سنجی کار درمانی گفتار درمانی اعضای مصنوعی
> پیراپزشکی : پرستاری اتاق عمل علوم آزمایشگاهی هوشبری  رادیولوژی رادیوتراپی 
> 
> خب منطقه ۱  زیر ۸۰۰ بشی تقریبا با خیال راحت میتونی یکی از سه تای تاپو بیاری حتی دارو بهشتی اگ زیرگروه دوت خوب باشه. ولی باید هدفتو بالاتر بزاری. کار نشد نداره. 
> اگ برای کنکور ۹۷ هستی و مبخوای برای امسال بخونی همین کتابای چن سال اخیره دگ اما ۹۸و کسی دقیق نمیدونه.


ممنون به نظرت از کجا شرووع کنم چهطوری بخونم زیستو من که هیچی نخوندم زیست تا حالا و هدفمو چه رشته ای در نظظر بگیرم به نظررت 
مثلا توی کانون نوشته اخرین نفر قبولی داروسازی علوم پزشکی مشهد رتبه کشوری 7000 داشته حدودا اینا با سهمیه قبول نشدن؟ چون اخرشم نوشته مناطق محروم بومی استان خراسان رتبه منطقشم 2200 بوده

----------


## mehrab98

> ممنون به نظرت از کجا شرووع کنم چهطوری بخونم زیستو من که هیچی نخوندم زیست تا حالا و هدفمو چه رشته ای در نظظر بگیرم به نظررت 
> مثلا توی کانون نوشته اخرین نفر قبولی داروسازی علوم پزشکی مشهد رتبه کشوری 7000 داشته حدودا اینا با سهمیه قبول نشدن؟ چون اخرشم نوشته مناطق محروم بومی استان خراسان رتبه منطقشم 2200 بوده


هدف رشته نیست عزیز من هدف رتبس. رتبت ک خوب باشه با فراغ بال میتونی راحت رشته ای ک علاقه داری رو بری. اولا برو درباره رشته ها تحقیق کن ثانیا ۳ تا رشته تاپ تجربی ینی دارو دندون و پزشکی تاپ بودنشون مشخصه اما خب هرکدوم ویژگی هلی خاص خودشونو دارن و پزشکی مثلا روحیات خاص خودشم میطلبه.
اونی ک میگی تعهدیه ینی باید به مدت اشتباه نکنم ۳ برابر مدت تحصیلت در خدمت وزارت بهداشت باشی و جاهای محروم منطقت ک اونا میگن کار کنی. حق ادامه تحصیلم نداری. ک از نظر من برا دارو و دندون انچنان بد‌نیست اما برای پزشکی جالب نیست.

خواهشا کاری ب اخرین رتبه قبولی نداشته باش اون عددا سستت میکنن... باید در حد رتبه عالی بخونی.

شرو کردنم والا من دقیق نمیتونم بگم از کجا خب زیستو شرو کن از دوم دبیرستان زیست پیشم کنارش بتونی شروع کنی بعد چند مدت دگ بعد نیست.

----------


## behnam_2

> هدف رشته نیست عزیز من هدف رتبس. رتبت ک خوب باشه با فراغ بال میتونی راحت رشته ای ک علاقه داری رو بری. اولا برو درباره رشته ها تحقیق کن ثانیا ۳ تا رشته تاپ تجربی ینی دارو دندون و پزشکی تاپ بودنشون مشخصه اما خب هرکدوم ویژگی هلی خاص خودشونو دارن و پزشکی مثلا روحیات خاص خودشم میطلبه.
> اونی ک میگی تعهدیه ینی باید به مدت اشتباه نکنم ۳ برابر مدت تحصیلت در خدمت وزارت بهداشت باشی و جاهای محروم منطقت ک اونا میگن کار کنی. حق ادامه تحصیلم نداری. ک از نظر من برا دارو و دندون انچنان بد‌نیست اما برای پزشکی جالب نیست.
> 
> خواهشا کاری ب اخرین رتبه قبولی نداشته باش اون عددا سستت میکنن... باید در حد رتبه عالی بخونی.
> 
> شرو کردنم والا من دقیق نمیتونم بگم از کجا خب زیستو شرو کن از دوم دبیرستان زیست پیشم کنارش بتونی شروع کنی بعد چند مدت دگ بعد نیست.


ممنون فقط یه سوال زیست سال اول هم باید بخونم یا نمیخواد . به عنوان پایه چی نیاز نیست؟
ضمنا من تعهدی چجوری میتونم قبول یشم؟تو انتخاب رشته خودش همچین گزینه ای رو میاره؟

----------


## mehrab98

> ممنون فقط یه سوال زیست سال اول هم باید بخونم یا نمیخواد . به عنوان پایه چی نیاز نیست؟
> ضمنا من تعهدی چجوری میتونم قبول یشم؟تو انتخاب رشته خودش همچین گزینه ای رو میاره؟


نمیدونم والا زیست اول دبیرستان خیلی چیزی نداره میخوای یه دور روخوانی کن. وگرنه هیچی نیاز نیست ازون. 
شما کنکورتو ک دادی و رتبت اومد بعد تو انتخاب رشته میزنی مثل بقیه رشته ها کد مخصوص خودشو داره.

----------

